# Bella 15 months ! (Pic heavy) My little Model



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Such a great dog


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you thank you


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

What a beauty Looks super healthy too! Good job.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Pretty Girl! Great pictures!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Awww, lovely girl. You did throw that ball, didn't you :-D


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

thank you guys and yes I was chugging the ball !! She had a lot of fun. She got to play in water today and a little game of fetch !


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

She's beautiful!:wub: May I ask what lines she comes from?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly I don't know, the breeder didn't really give me much. I met a judge on Facebook who was taking a guess at what she is. He suggested she may be from American Show line. I mean I could see that due to her temperament.


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

Do you have a pedigree for her?


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

She gorgeous


----------

